# Javadoc von abgeleiteten Klassen



## Biene_Maja (21. Apr 2012)

Hi,

ich hab ein Eclipse RCP Programm geschrieben. Jetzt wollte ich aus dem Code mittels des Eclipse Generate Javadoc... die Doku dazu erstellen lassen. Das ganze klappt auch soweit nur fehlt die Doku der Superklassen bei abgeleiteten Klassen. Also bspw. wenn ich eine View habe und ich habe die Funktion "createPartControl" überschrieben soll er mir den createPartControl Kommentar der Oberklasse in die Javadoc packen, damit ich nicht in jede View die ich habe den gleichen Kommentar zu createPartControl schreiben muss. Im Moment packt er mir aber gar nichts in die HTML-Seite:



> createPartControl
> public void createPartControl(org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite parent)
> Specified by:
> createPartControl in interface org.eclipse.ui.IWorkbenchPart
> ...



Ps: Wenn ich bei "Select referenced archives and projects to which links should be generated" "Select All" anklicke macht er aus obigem Links (was ok wäre) die aber ins Nirvana führen.


----------



## nillehammer (21. Apr 2012)

Schreibe in der abgeleiteten Klasse einen JavaDoc-Kommentar wie folgt über die überschriebene Methode:

```
/**
  * {@inheritDoc}
  */
```
Wenn Du in dem Kommentar "@i" eingibst und dann mittels Strg-Space die Codevervollständigung triggerst, bietet Eclipse es Dir an.


----------



## Biene_Maja (21. Apr 2012)

Funktioniert auch nicht, dann macht er wieder nur Links daraus die ins Nirvana führen.
Z.B. für IWorkbenchPart:

jar:file:/N:/eclipse-rcp-helios-SR1-win32-x86_64/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.platform.doc.isv_3.6.2.r362_v20110111.jar!/reference/api/org/eclipse/ui/IWorkbenchPart.html?is-external=true

Bei eigenen Klassen, also bei selbst erstellter super und abgeleiteter - Klasse, gehts da steht dann z.B. in der überschriebenen Methode

Description copied from class: superclass name
superclass comment


----------



## nillehammer (22. Apr 2012)

Wenn Du in dem Dialog nicht sofort "Finish" drückst, sondern dich mit "Next" durch den Wizard klickst, erscheint im zweiten Dialog eine Auswahlliste "Select referenced archives...". Dort setzt Du bei den gewünschten Externen jars den Haken. Hinter dem Namen des entspr. jar muss die http-Url zu zum Rootverzeichnis des öffentlich gehosteten API-Doc stehen. Wenn dort "not configured" oder irgend was anderes steht, klicke den Button "Browse" dann kannst du sie einstellen. So funktionierten die Links. Aber Du hast Recht, der Text wird nicht kopiert. Der erscheint merkwürdigerweise nur, wenn man sich die javadoc direkt in Eclipse anzeigen lässt.

[EDIT]
Ich habe selbst noch nicht gegen RCP-Klassen programmiert, deswegen kann ich es nicht ohne weiteres ausprobieren, aber ich glaube, dass das Root-Verzeichnis der API-Docs von Eclipse wie folgt ist: http://help.eclipse.org/helios/topic/org.eclipse.platform.doc.isv/reference/api/
(nicht irritieren lassen, dass bei Klick auf den Link eine leere Seite erscheint, das ist nur der Part, der vor package- und Klassennamen gesetzt wird.)
[/EDIT]


----------



## Biene_Maja (22. Apr 2012)

> org.eclipse.ui_3.6.2.M20110203-1100.jar



hat gefehlt bzw. war nicht "configured". Dein Link hat Abhilfe geschafft - jetzt funktionieren die Links 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe :toll:


----------

